# Curing Your Buds



## videoman40 (Mar 2, 2007)

As I get closer to a harvest, I have been researching different methods of curing my bud, as I searched the net for info, I came across the subject of water curing. The following is an extract from the now defunct Overgrow site. While, I myself have never cured using this technique, I do plan on trying this out.

*Introduction* - What is the water cure? Why would I want to do it?
The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing. Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).

THC is not water soluable, and the bud is protected from air/light, enabling potency to be maintained at it's highest levels, while the nasty chemicals are flushed out. Some growers report being able to add nutes all the way up to their harvest date because the water cure takes care of the built up chemicals.

Because of its speed, stealth and clean taste, water cure is very inviting to most non-commercial growers. The commercial grower might not be attracted to the water cure, as the weight of the bud is diminished.
Water cure can also be attractive to those smoking/cooking with suspect cannabis (schwag), moldy bud, pest infested bud, unflushed bud, etc.
How will my bud taste/smoke/smell/look?

Properly water-cured buds (submerged for 7 days and properly dried) will have a clean, thick taste when smoked, as well as being more potent than air-cured buds. This is one of the major advantages to the water cure; a quick drying process that retains potency and has a clean taste and flavor.
*Smoking reports vary, however most people agree that water curing provides a very clean, smooth taste. Those with hashier, sandlewood/piney and harsher strains will find this method enjoyable for the clean, thick flavor without the edge (like a fine whisky).*

However, those with frutier tasting strains have mixed results. They report the smoke is almost too smooth - much of the fruity/citrussy flavor removed.
The smell of the bud is greatly diminished, which many believe is one of the positive side-effects of water curing. Some also report a diminished smell in the smoke itself.

Water-cured buds tend to look more earthy and dark in tone. Some say the bag appeal is decreased, however proper care while water-curing can improve bag appeal.

*What do I need for this? What is the process?*
1. A container hold your bud and appropriate water (about 4 times as much water as amount of bud). A cooler with some kind of drainage works great.
2. A dehydrator or low-impact heat device. Dehydrators work great and cost about $40 from walmart. Radiators work well (as long as it isn't too hot), and some report using hair dryers.
3. A cool, dark place to put the water-curing container.
You need at least 7 days to do this, any less than seven can result in undesireable quality. Even 5 days in water is not enough - you need seven!!!
Plop in your freshy cut buds (or schwag, whatever, but fresh buds work best) into enough water to completely submerge the buds. The buds will float to the top for the first few days of this, so you need something to hold them down (a block of wood, a plate, etc). Change the water every day for 7 days, any less than seven could result in undesirable results (trust me). Try not to disturb the buds when changing the water as plant material can break off more easily (read: trichomes). Always keep the lid of the cooler open, do not seal off the container.

The water may take on a yellowish/greenish (even brownish) tint each day, more so as the bud becomes completely saturated with the water. It will probably also stink. This is good, as it is the nasty chlorophyl and salts are exiting your plant.

After 7 days remove the buds from the water. They will be sopping wet, and can be dried relatively quickly. You can purchase a food dehydrator from wal-mart for about $40 and consensus tells us this may be the best method for drying. Put the dehydrator on the lowest setting and dry for about 5 hours or so.

Radiators and other low-impact heating devices can also be used. Users have reported hair dryers working with some success, as well as hanging the wet buds on a clothes line with a fan circulating air. The important thing to do is to ensure the buds dry quickly enough to not become moldy, but with as low-impact of a drying environment as possible.

What I plant to do, as I wont be doing a massive drying here, is place them on a paper plate, and place it on my monitor, for some gentle heat to dry them out.


*7 DO'S and DON'TS of water curing*
1. Do not close the lid on the cooler. As the chlorophyll bleeds off into the water it evaporates - this is good and sealing the cooler just puts the crap back in the water.
2. Keep out of direct sunlight. I just put the cooler in the garage and that's the end of that.
3. Don't stir or agitate. This serves no useful purpose.
4. Don't bother straining the water for trichomes when you change it each day. I've tried it countless times and have yet to get enough trichones to make it worth the effort, though some hairs will break loose.
5. I've water cured as long as 9 days, but there was no real improvement over the 7 day mark - so why bother?
6. Do use a dehydrator. They cost $35 over at Walmart and you set it on the lowest possible setting. Mine takes about 5 hours to dry out a 1/2 pound of sopping wet buds. If you line dry make sure there is a drip tray or tarp for them to drip on.
7. DO NOT water cure seeded buds that were intentionally seeded so you can harvest seeds. Air cure these buds only...
What is the dry-weight ratio comparison with air curing?
Dry weight using air cure usually returns about 25% of the freshly cut bud weight. That means if you had 10 grams of freshly cut plant, you would get about 2.5 grams dry.

Water cure, on the other hand, returns about 15% from wet to dry. In our 10 gram example, that would be about 1.5 grams.
So why is there less weight using water, but more potency?
THC is not water soluble. When the buds are underwater, they are protected from environmental conditions such as humidity, over exposure to air, temperature, and light. This consistent state is something not easily achieved through the traditional air cure, which can be prone to a harsher smoke with decreased potency if everything isn't just so.
Water cure enables the removal of undesirable elements from your bud while retaining potency.

*How potency is increased through the water cure*
I should explain this so that the conspiracy theory kooks don't land on me like a ton of bricks.
Here's the "magic" behind the increased potency you get by water curing.
For the sake of making it simple, I'll use an example of 100 grams of bud going into the pot.
Now, you had this bud assayed and know that 15% of it is pure THC.
15% of 100 grams is 15 grams. So in our example the 100 grams of fresh bud has 15 grams of THC in it.
You water cure it and dry it. Now you have only 70 grams of bud left. WTF?
But you are deceived because the 15 grams of THC is part of the remaining 70 grams of bud. 15 divided by 70 equals 21.42%.
Sooo....
The mass didn't change, just some of the things that were there - aren't there anymore, so what is left becomes a bigger proportion of the entirety.
You go assay your water cured bud and find out it has 21.42% THC content - a 50% increase in potency.
Not bad, eh?

How osmosis leaches nasties, saves trichs
In air, chlorophyll breaks down at a rate that is only slightly faster than the breakdown rate of the resin - hence the reason the pot is dried for a short time then placed in jars and burped - but always out of direct sunlight because sunlight plus air equals an ideal situation for the THC is to break down and thus a loss of potency may ensue.
In water, the chlorophyll breaks down (out of the plant) while the THC remains suspended in the resin and is relatively unaffected by the surrounding water medium.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 2, 2007)

More on chrlorophyll removal
Water curing and air curing are doing exactly the same thing except you retain flavour and smell with air drying and with water curing you lose that flavour and smell but you have a smoothe smoke....
The Chloryphyll in the plant leaves through either the water evaporating (air cure) or through osmosis into the water around it...Water curing is obvously more affective at removing chlorophyll because you are adding more water, and
the smoke is smoother (chlorophyll is a big factor in bad tasting and bad burning weed)....however smell and taste come from terpenes in the plant that are also water soluble so they are lost in the water curing process....
In air curing the chlorophyll has to leave by the evaporating water in the bud....this is less affective but you keep those smell and taste terpenes.....so why after going through the trouble to preserve and develop them through air curing would you dunk them in water and lose them?
Its either one or the other


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow videoman. Nice find. I am still waiting to do my first harvest coming up soon so I probably won't try it just yet. I'm going to stick with what I have read 1000 times and watched like 10 times lol. Perhaps on the 2nd harvest this is what I'll do. Defintely a good find for people who want some potent ass weed. Like it said, not for the commercial grower as you will lose weight.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Pauliojr, I wouldnt want to cure all my weed this way either, surely not the 1st time. However, I do want to cure a little bit of it this way for several reasons, 
1-purely as an experiment to see how well it works.
2-I can smoke the fruits of my labor in only 7 days as opposed to a month.
3- as a purely health concern, and after seeing the ash that it produced, it has to be much better for you than traditionally cured bud.
That's quite the picture of the ash, or so I think anyways.
(you did see that ash, right?)
Peace


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 2, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Hey Pauliojr, I wouldnt want to cure all my weed this way either, surely not the 1st time. However, I do want to cure a little bit of it this way for several reasons,
> 1-purely as an experiment to see how well it works.
> 2-I can smoke the fruits of my labor in only 7 days as opposed to a month.
> 3- as a purely health concern, and after seeing the ash that it produced, it has to be much better for you than traditionally cured bud.
> ...


Yea, I hear ya. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## matias2911 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's really interesting Videoman +rep for that, It would be really exciting to hear/see your results. Also it would b real helpfull if you took the time to do a comparative analysis, between proper air dried bud and water cured off a single strain (flava, taste potency...) .Awesome find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leafwrapper (Mar 2, 2007)

lots of us like the taste and smell of weed,


----------



## castewalpha (Mar 2, 2007)

Good post...


----------



## vervejunkie (Mar 2, 2007)

Great post!

I recently had a friend water cure some of my recent harvest, with good results! I also cured some with orange peel that really tasted nice.

Curing and properly drying your weed is so crucial. It took me a harvest to realize that it can't be underestimated. It can also be lots of fun. 

THC insolubility is a wonderful thing!


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 2, 2007)

leafwrapper said:


> lots of us like the taste and smell of weed,


Admittedly I do enjoy the flavor, however some people like myself also have weak lungs and the mild flavor is a nice touch, rather than coughing my lungs out.


----------



## phoxhunter (Mar 3, 2007)

an excellent way to dry buds is stick them in water for a week....

right......

not a fucking chance!


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 3, 2007)

THC is not waster soluable. It's actually a well known practice to cure this way.


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post video.. i am most definitly going to test this on some of my next harvest.

To those out there shooting this down without even attempting to use logic to think about it... i feel sorry for you...

this sounds and looks very plauseable, infact im sure it will work great, i'm just worried about taste.. and of course only personals get cured this way  seeing as how the weight drops greatly.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks russ0r, glad you like it!


----------



## purplegorillas (Mar 3, 2007)

Excellent post on water curing as i think cleaner smoke is the way to go. However i disagree with your potentcy arguement as your logic is flawed, water curing does make the bud more potent when compared to air curing, as the THC doesnt break down in water as it would when air drying, but the potency does not actually increase when water dryed. Using your example of 100 grams of bud with 15% THC content before cured, when the buds are water cured youll have 70 grams of bud with a 15% THC content as water curing does not increase THC, but rather decreases plant mater, chemicals, chlorophyl, etc. So while you have a cleaner smoke it is actually not increasing its potency.


----------



## bleorg (Mar 3, 2007)

seeing as I've got a rarely used dehydrator already, I should give this a try sometime.


----------



## schoolie (Mar 3, 2007)

Intriguing for sure. Never heard of this before but I think I will try this with some of my harvest in the next few weeks. Very good find!


----------



## Godkas (Mar 3, 2007)

Ill wait to see some testimonials before i throw my meager harvest in the drip but it sounds plausable. Though isnt the flush period satisfactory enough for great tasting buds?


----------



## chronic luka (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never done it this way before however, i DO see the logic behind it.. 

So check it out guys... someone said before that they didn't believe it would work because you're using water to dry it.. wrong, that's not what video is saying...

You are putting your bud into the water for a week to flush out all that nasty shit that makes you cough up a lung... 

After the flushing has commenced, THEN you DRY the bud with an dehydrater from wal-mart.. whatever..

also.. I think someone did not understand the math behind the potency..

With 100 grams of weed initially @ 15%THC.. so with 100 grams, you have 15 grams of pure THC.. then you do your water flushing, dehydrater process.. and your left with 70 grams of weed... The THC is NOT water soluable, so the same 15% @ 100g is no longer correct since you only have 70 grams of bud left.. so take that original 15 and divide with 70.. and wal-la, you now have 21.43% of THC in your 70 grams of bud.. it makes since when you work it out..

great post video!


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 4, 2007)

chronic luka, dude.....you are the shiznic! You get an A +, please come to the head of the class!
Nah, all kidding aside, you obviously understood this perfectly. All of it too.

This is not titled "water drying" this is curing your buds, like a fine whiskey gets cured. Doing it this way, is:
(A) healthier
(B) faster
(C) more potent end product
After you "cure" it, you'll still need to dry it, but that is only a few hours more work, and this is alot faster than a one month cure, as thats how long air drying takes!

Again, please let me re-state, this is *NOT* for product to be sold, you'd loose your shirt, this is only for your personal stash.

And everyone will have there own personal opinion when it comes to taste, my wife *hates* this idea, she *wants* to taste the pot smoke.
for me, as I have stated I have weak lungs and could use a break on the coughing fits. lol

Now, in all honesty, I will cure mine the more traditional way, however, I will also cure some this way too. So while I am waiting I have something to smoke. After I do it, I'll know more, and post back here for you.


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 4, 2007)

sound like ferination of tobacco, they do the same there to smoothing the smoke. premium cigarette tobacco is treated this way so they don't have to achieve the effect with chemicals such in Marlboro's...


for sure one more great post from good old videoman, thx i gone try it with my big bud


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 4, 2007)

Godkas said:


> Ill wait to see some testimonials before i throw my meager harvest in the drip but it sounds plausable. Though isnt the flush period satisfactory enough for great tasting buds?


that will may help with those salts from the nutes but not with the chlorophyll of the plant since this fist starts to dissolve after the plant is cut and can't build any new anymore and this isn't the best for the taste but for a smoother smoke, like with tobacco as i said, there the same trick is done with premium tobacco for cigarettes


----------



## chronic luka (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks video.. probably the only A+ I'll get this semester! lol.. I'll definately try this way when I get a harvest atleast of a couple oz's... and of course report back~


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 5, 2007)

This statement has me so confused. chlorophyll is released thru the water cure process.



green_nobody said:


> that will may help with those salts from the nutes but not with the chlorophyll of the plant since this fist starts to dissolve after the plant is cut and can't build any new anymore


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 6, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> This statement has me so confused. chlorophyll is released thru the water cure process.


oh you, that was regarding flushing the plant in its last days before harvest and not about the water curing videoman the kid thought flushing would help with the chlorophyll of the plant but as long the plant has stored some magnesium salts it will rebuild on it. so to get it out you have to get the salts out first and then the plant would have still functional chlorophyll for about 2 weeks until it would be all used up. chlorophyll deteriorates fast if it gets contact with air, so in air curing, but water curing is more affective and faster since it will flush the cracked chlorophyll right of the dead plant material in which no new can be build. also penetrates water deeper then air

so i hope this will get my neck out of the loop again video


----------



## cybrocaster (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all, that sounds like a good method,and test. I will try curing some both ways,if I ever get a harvest. Plants are looking good. Cybro


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 6, 2007)

hey man, this sounds like a great way to cure! wine makers manipulate the temp of their fermenting solutions to retain certain terpines...experimentation with this method may come up with a way to retain more of the unique flavors!!


----------



## purplegorillas (Mar 6, 2007)

chronic luka said:


> also.. I think someone did not understand the math behind the potency..
> 
> With 100 grams of weed initially @ 15%THC.. so with 100 grams, you have 15 grams of pure THC.. then you do your water flushing, dehydrater process.. and your left with 70 grams of weed... The THC is NOT water soluable, so the same 15% @ 100g is no longer correct since you only have 70 grams of bud left.. so take that original 15 and divide with 70.. and wal-la, you now have 21.43% of THC in your 70 grams of bud.. it makes since when you work it out..


I dont think you guys understand how to measure the potency of weed. The % of THC is meausred by dividing the amount of THC content on the bud by the total weight of the bud, this gives you a fixed number percent that does not change. So if you had 100 grams of weed with 15% THC content then there is 15 grams of THC in that 100 grams of bud. If you were to water cure that bud you would get 70 grams of bud with 15 grams of THC, now where you guys are getting mixed it is: you now have less bud weight but the same amount of THC on that bud that you did before you water cured it, it doesnt make the bud more potent just cleaner.


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 6, 2007)

purplegorillas said:


> I dont think you guys understand how to measure the potency of weed. The % of THC is meausred by dividing the amount of THC content on the bud by the total weight of the bud, this gives you a fixed number percent that does not change. So if you had 100 grams of weed with 15% THC content then there is 15 grams of THC in that 100 grams of bud. If you were to water cure that bud you would get 70 grams of bud with 15 grams of THC, now where you guys are getting mixed it is: you now have less bud weight but the same amount of THC on that bud that you did before you water cured it, it doesnt make the bud more potent just cleaner.



using your example, 1 gram of your regular cure weed has .15 grams, correct? ok, .7 gram of the water cure bud has .15 grams THC. a higher percent of the mass of water cured is THC, i think we can agree that this is more potent??


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 6, 2007)

I think basically the argument about potency is that once you cure with the water method, it would take less in the bowl to get high. Instead of smoking the rest of the crap that's in the pot, you get less pot with the same THC. This means you would need to pack less in the bowl (joint, whatever) to get just as high.


----------



## paul-mc (Mar 6, 2007)

dont knock it till u tried it. thats what i say.......im gunna give it a go on my harvest


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 6, 2007)

purplegorillas said:


> I dont think you guys understand how to measure the potency of weed. The % of THC is meausred by dividing the amount of THC content on the bud by the total weight of the bud, this gives you a fixed number percent that does not change. So if you had 100 grams of weed with 15% THC content then there is 15 grams of THC in that 100 grams of bud. If you were to water cure that bud you would get 70 grams of bud with 15 grams of THC, now where you guys are getting mixed it is: you now have less bud weight but the same amount of THC on that bud that you did before you water cured it, it doesnt make the bud more potent just cleaner.


well you don't get new thc from somewhere unknown, that you got right but the thc ratio goes up since the total weight of the bud goes down since salts and chloro are gone and the thc stays, so video is right about this


----------



## purplegorillas (Mar 6, 2007)

green_nobody said:


> well you don't get new thc from somewhere unknown, that you got right but the thc ratio goes up since the total weight of the bud goes down since salts and chloro are gone and the thc stays, so video is right about this


Correct the bud is not more potent it just has a higher ratio of THC to other plant material. I just wanted people to know this method does not increase potency it just cleanses some of the undesirable plant material.


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Mar 6, 2007)

get a vaporizer ;P


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 7, 2007)

With 100 grams of weed initially @ 15%THC.. so with 100 grams, you have 15 grams of pure THC.. then you do your water flushing, dehydrater process.. and your left with 70 grams of weed... The THC is NOT water soluable, so the same 15% @ 100g is no longer correct since you only have 70 grams of bud left.. so take that original 15 and divide with 70.. and wal-la, you now have 21.43% of THC in your 70 grams of bud.. it makes since when you work it out..

"purplegorillas
&#8220;You have less bud weight but the same amount of THC on that bud that you did before you water cured it, it doesnt make the bud more potent just cleaner."

*Wrong*, it does in fact make the bud more potent! As Chronic pointed out earlier to you,With 100 grams of weed initially @ 15%THC.. so with 100 grams, you have 15 grams of pure THC.. then you do your water flushing, dehydrater process.. and your left with 70 grams of weed... The THC is NOT water soluable, so the same 15% @ 100g is no longer correct since you only have 70 grams of bud left.. so take that original 15 and divide with 70.. and wal-la, you now have 21.43% of THC in your 70 grams of bud.. it makes since when you work it out.."

Please allow me to show you another point of view, not to complicate this but... I have alot of experience with using an isomiser, and if I were to take one ounce of weed and take the thc off of it, and place it back onto 7 grams of weed, is the weed not more potent? Of course it is
The same logic applies to water curing.


----------



## purplegorillas (Mar 7, 2007)

OK i understand your arguement, however if you were to smoke a bowl of water cured bud would it get you any higher then if you smoked the exact same amount of weed that was not water cured?


----------



## davidames (Mar 7, 2007)

Im gonna try it in 6 days or so, im @ day 67 of flowering now, do i cut buds from the stem or just sink it all??


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 7, 2007)

purplegorillas said:


> OK i understand your arguement, however if you were to smoke a bowl of water cured bud would it get you any higher then if you smoked the exact same amount of weed that was not water cured?


he isn't arguing with you, he's (very patiently) trying to help you see the concept. 

yes, if you pack 1 gram of water cured you will smoke more THC than if you pack 1 gram of non-water cured.

look at it from a hash making perspective. smaller micron screen lets less junk through, so you have higher percentage THC = more potent hash. consider the removal of various salts (terpines) and other water soluble components the same as them being screened out... you have a higher concentration of THC, less is now more...it's more potent or whatever word you prefer. i'm prob confusing more, but i hope not.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey purple...I could not have answered any better than what 7xstall just said to you. 
I am awaiting my water cured bud as we speak, it will be ready to be taken out of the water, next monday. I'll post back a smoke report for sure.

DavidJames, You could do it either way, nothing better than a well manicured bud. Now to be honest, all I did was to snip off the better part of an "offshoot" on one perticular plant that has my heart. lol

This sucker is so beautiful, it has a much darker green than all the others, and has maintained that color all its life, so its not nutes. 
And ohhhh the buds, this plant is not going to be my biggest yeilder, but the buds are very tight and very thick, covered with trichomes all over the buds and leaves. I can hardly wait.
Peace


----------



## davidames (Mar 7, 2007)

here's my first attempt, that was over a week ago, this plant has kinda been my "experiment" plant, i have one clone next to it, a trainwreck plant im about to sex, and another unknown "headies" strain thats been goin for a week....


----------



## davidames (Mar 7, 2007)

woops....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/7023-update-my-buds.html


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Smoke Report*
I placed my bud into the water one week ago yesterday. Took it out yesterday, and hung it up to dry, as I am too cheap to get a dehydrator. It was totally dry by today. It looks really "mean" looking, a much deeper green color, deeper red & golds too. 

 The smell last night was....unpleasant to say the least. It smelled like homegrown, boy was I ever disappointed. My other weed smells GREAT! (same grow) So I decided to wait til today to see if it changes, and it did, the smell got very....faint. I can hardly smell it today. I am sure by tomorrow the smell will be completely gone.

 So, as I am writing this, I have filled a bowl and have taken about 4 nice hits off it. I am pretty wasted. It tastes, good, not harsh at all. In fact I find myself taking in really nice hits, and holding them in for a long time. This is a feat for me as i have weak lungs.

 It defenitely has a high potency, I would most certainly do this again, only next time, I think I'll want to do about an oz this way, rather than just one large bud.

 Well my pipe is calling me now.....gotta go!


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome report! Thanks! I am thinking of hydro curing now too, based on your report. 30 days just seems soooooooo long to wait to cure, after you've been growing for 3 or 4 months! 7-10 days sounds appealing....


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hearmenow.....
I hear ya dude! I tried to be as honest and open minded as possible about this. Like I said, the smell yesterday, was like a mild homegrown. I didnt like seeing that at all. But after waiting another day, it was great!
The smell went away, and the weed is really potent.

I can't tell ya how blasted I am off of like 5 hits from my lil pipe now.
(I think I've been typing this paragraph for like an hour now!) Too many typos and I just gotta correct 'em. lol
Peace



hearmenow said:


> Awesome report! Thanks! I am thinking of hydro curing now too, based on your report. 30 days just seems soooooooo long to wait to cure, after you've been growing for 3 or 4 months! 7-10 days sounds appealing....


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 13, 2007)

purplegorillas said:


> OK i understand your arguement, however if you were to smoke a bowl of water cured bud would it get you any higher then if you smoked the exact same amount of weed that was not water cured?


sure it will since you can inhale the smoke of water curred deeper, so more space to absorb = more thc in your blood stream man


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, thc content is constant, meaning the level of thc remains the same. However the weight goes down by 20&#37;, so if you were to smoke a measured amount, say...one gram of each, or even a joint of each, the gram/joint of water cured would have alot more thc in it that the air cured bud.

_Chronic said it best here:
With 100 grams of weed initially @ *15%THC*.. so with 100 grams, you have 15 grams of pure THC.. then you do your water flushing, dehydrater process.. and your left with 70 grams of weed... The THC is NOT water soluable, so the same 15% @ 100g is no longer correct since you only have 70 grams of bud left.. so take that original 15 and divide with 70.. and wal-la, you now have *21.43%* of THC in your 70 grams of bud.. it makes since when you work it out.._

Now I am no math expert and I am high as hell too, but if you do the math, isn't that like almost a 40% increase in potency, going from 15% thc to 21.43% hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 13, 2007)

well if you calculated that the weight goes down about 20&#37; the thc ratio would go up from 15 to 18.75%, if the weight really decreases by that 30% you sure will end up around 21.43% thc by weight so that wasn't to wrong for a backed one video


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was using Chronic's math as a base, and it was flawed. My bad, I was too stoned to notice, he deducted 30&#37;, not 20%. Not a biggie. Either way, it is an impressive increase in potency.


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 14, 2007)

Regardless, I think I'm going to try the water curing. Assuming, of course, I have females out of my remaining 4 plants.


----------



## davidames (Mar 14, 2007)

Im actually five days into my water-cure now. I'd say i put 3-4 ounces of fresh cut buds of some killer strain. i've been a little nervous but i feel good about it now. did anyone's water have a little "sheen" on the top? ya know like an oil-sheen?


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 14, 2007)

Davidames, thats awesome! Mine had a slight green tint to it for a few days.
And as I said previously, I needed a full day afterwards to air dry it out, as the smell at 1st was horrible. 
I can't wait to hear your results!!!
Peace


----------



## peoples805 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks the whole point of this is to Expirement. i am getting ready to harvest
for personal use. so I will try both the air type dry i dont thing i have the pacients for. not learning about the water cure. i think it would hold me over
i did try Ice hash the other day. And i got a little hash , but i dried out a couple of leaves from the mush and i got a buzz without the headache and 
the leafy taste. 
Any particular water that can be used if you dont have a osmosis , or will the Britta brand attached to the sink work?


----------



## fnord (Mar 20, 2007)

great post, and interesting tip. I will try this with some of my grow in a few weeks.

you reckon regular tap water is OK? or should you use spring or even distilled water?


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

I used regular tap water, theres no reason to get fancy on this.
Peace


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent thread video. REP+ I will most definately be trying this on most if not all of my harvest can't wait for the results!


----------



## catgirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Vidman, I've just started my first grow and this method of curing sounds promising - so might try it if my baby's make it to bud.


----------



## shiva (Mar 22, 2007)

hi vid,

just wanted to thank you for this wonderful post. I'm currently water-curing half my harvest which i've never done before so will let you know how it tastest - sounds great though!

cheers


----------



## th3bigbad (Mar 27, 2007)

ok i gota ask, is any1 trying this with a chem nute hydro grow? if so did you flush your nutes before you harvested? if not what was the taste like? seems to me that this would be perfectly suited for a hydro grower useing chem nutes for 2 reasons. 1 every1 i know that grows hydro hates the flush time. you spend 2 or 3 months feeding and babying your plants just to let them starve right before you cut them down. if you dont need to flush you can grow right up to harvest. and 2 when you use chem ferts on hydro no matter how much you flush/dry/cure you still have that not quite right taste. IMHO


----------



## chronic luka (Mar 27, 2007)

> *How potency is increased through the water cure*
> I should explain this so that the conspiracy theory kooks don't land on me like a ton of bricks.
> Here's the "magic" behind the increased potency you get by water curing.
> For the sake of making it simple, I'll use an example of 100 grams of bud going into the pot.
> ...


My math was not wrong, I worked with what the very first post on this thread gave me, and with that my calculations were correct..


----------



## chronic luka (Mar 27, 2007)

the post said you started with 100 g. and after water curing were left with 70 g. I based my calculations on that and tried to put it in an easy way to understand..


----------



## shiva (Mar 27, 2007)

i just smoked some of my water cured...

woah. 

nuff said.



im off to smoke some more!


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 1, 2007)

I see the % increase for bud to THC ratio, but, all in all new, THC does not magicly appear in the process.

If I water cured a 1 gram bud with 15% THC to green waste ration 
and lets just say it ended up after drying to 1/2 gram, the THC to green waste ration would increase yes, but it does not get more potent, more THC did not appear out of thin air. If I ash that bud in one hit, I still end up with the original 15 % THC count in my lungs, minus any that stick to my bong/pipe though.

It is not a true potency % increase, you are giving an increase on THC to green waste ration.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Apr 1, 2007)

Did you guys cut them and put them right into the water or let them dry out first?


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 1, 2007)

WrldWidRadio911, the short answer basically is yr wrong. Go re-read the post on water curing, if you still dont understand it, get back to me. Bascally if you cured some of your weed normally and some in water, the water cured will be more potent....ounce for ounce, or joint for joint. Whatever.


Oh mightyBudda, the buds go right from the plant into water, change the water daily. After the 7th day, dry normally. I hung mine to dry for about one day, after I water cured it.
Peace




MightyBuddha said:


> Did you guys cut them and put them right into the water or let them dry out first?


----------



## MightyBuddha (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Videoman - I had visions of the buds trying to grow roots if I went straight to the water.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 1, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> WrldWidRadio911, the short answer basically is yr wrong. Go re-read the post on water curing, if you still dont understand it, get back to me. Bascally if you cured some of your weed normally and some in water, the water cured will be more potent....ounce for ounce, or joint for joint. Whatever.


I did read and carefully
you stated
https://www.rollitup.org/members/wrldwidradio911.htmlassay your water cured bud and find out it has 21.42% THC content - a 50% increase in potency.


Your statement is true, with 1 exception

50% increase in potency. (wrong)

and why?
I'll explain it again (but first, forget about what your saying and read this like you are just another guy who is trying to understand)


1. THC CONTENT IN THE BUD AFTER WATER CURE WOULD SHOW IT AT NOW 21.42% , BUT THAT JUST MEANS WHAT % IS THC & THAT NOW THERE IS ONLY 76.54 % EVERYTHING ELSE. BECAUSE YOU GOT RID OF THE NASTIES IN THE BUD.

EXAMPLE:

I break open a chicken egg which is lets just say (guess) 40 % yolk and 60% egg white. I only want the white so I separate the yolk from the egg, but do not get it all out so the ratio is 95% whites and 5 % yolk.

You do the math but the egg yolk just increased by % compared to what I started with but the actual white did not physically increase, so it did not get more potent i just have more of the egg white % wise compared to the other other chemicals or in this case the yolk.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 1, 2007)

egg yolk just increased by &#37;

I meant to say the egg whites


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 1, 2007)

1 more thing,

I am going to try this, and i am not trying to step on toes, just like to debate and I can hope you see my point.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 1, 2007)

Weight is weight, end of story. Come back and try to argue the point after you've tried it.
Peace


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 2, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Weight is weight, end of story. Come back and try to argue the point after you've tried it.
> Peace


But your not talking weight, your talking % and all i am saying is just because the % of THC is mathematically higher, (because there is less of other things)
it does not = higher potency

I have a pie, 50% apple & 50 % cherry, I eat 2 pieces of apple pie so now there is lets just say 30 % apple and 70 % cherry.

Well my cherry % just increased a lot, but there is still the same amount of cherry pie.

Just a mathematical % increase but more cherry did not magically appear, the cherry is not more potent, there is just more cherry left than apple now...

Get it!
Got it
Good!!


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, let me engage your desire to debate the point here. lol
THC is not water soluable, but alcohol works, so.....Lets assume there is *two* ounces of weed, and lets say I take all the THC off of the two ounces through an extraction, and re-place it back onto *one* ounce of weed, is the weed not stronger now?
Peace

Get it!
Got it
Good!!


----------



## peoples805 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok , results are in and it works, It took two days for the buds to dry, but i did get higher than giraffe's pussy. 
Thanks for the post vid, and as far as this debate, well you can only get so high, weather its Bammer or super dupper dank, your gonna get high,
what i like is the smoothness, and my friends whom are blown away by what they saw and smoked, So i recommend , follow the instructions and try it.
keep in mind its gonna be summer time which means heat, DUH , who wants to carry around some stinky dank while trying to get a slurpee from 7-11.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 3, 2007)

peoples805, glad you liked the end product!
Peace


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 3, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Okay, let me engage your desire to debate the point here. lol
> THC is not water soluable, but alcohol works, so.....Lets assume there is *two* ounces of weed, and lets say I take all the THC off of the two ounces through an extraction, and re-place it back onto *one* ounce of weed, is the weed not stronger now?
> Peace
> 
> ...



 is the weed not stronger now?

No you still ended up haveing the same amount of THC that you started with

Get it!
Got it
Good! 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o197/dirt_cheap_goods_2006/image10.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## videoman40 (Apr 3, 2007)

But the one ounce of weed IS now stronger than the two ounces were.

PS, if you want me to respect your " AUTHORITAH" you'll stop cutting school and learn how to spell the damn word. lol



WrldWidRadio911 said:


> is the weed not stronger now?
> 
> No you still ended up haveing the same amount of THC that you started with
> 
> ...


----------



## daydrops (Apr 4, 2007)

I get 46.67&#37; increase in THC potency, per weight(!) . If you don't understand the math, just trust all the smart people in the forum who do.

Video, thanks for all the great info I have read from your works. And for this thread.

Peace.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks dude!



daydrops said:


> I get 46.67% increase in THC potency, per weight(!) . If you don't understand the math, just trust all the smart people in the forum who do.
> 
> Video, thanks for all the great info I have read from your works. And for this thread.
> 
> Peace.


----------



## peoples805 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes Video i did get a difference, i air dried some of the same crop, so i could compare, The Water cure did everything it sait it would, Darker , Cleaner, less smell, LEts put it this way i now know what harsh weed taste like,
Now Im a newbee and i followed three rules and it seems to work when 
Water them
Love Them
Smoke Them
Remeber alot of people cant say," I grew this wanna Hit" your replies will 
be in the 90 perecent with Yes
Well im starting again , and Will be hitting you up Vid, i didnt pay attention to Stretch on last grow. So I guess ill be causing another debate,LOL


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Apr 5, 2007)

Im just pulling your legs guys geez


----------



## potifar (Apr 6, 2007)

While I whole-heartedly concur that more THC per weight equals higher potency, there are also those that argue that the non-psychoactive, direct THC precursor cannabigerol (CBG) is converted to CBC/CBD and ultimately THC during the curing process. Thus, one can argue that it's possible that both relative THC content (potency) and total THC content may increase as a result of proper curing.

Any chemists/biologists familiar with these enzymatic conversion processes here?


----------



## tokerater (Apr 8, 2007)

ok quick question. if i water cure it when its mostly dry would it be ok to cure it in a jar like when you air dry it?


----------



## peoples805 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well the whole concept is. the water cure is equal too the same time it cure in a jar. so you shouldnt need to air cure after you water cure. After the 
water cure is done , Its Been said that is ready to be stored. The water cure does work.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Apr 12, 2007)

Is there a temp that is too cold and will slow this process? I just pulled several nuggets that cured for a week and dried them out... still tastes like @ss and is making a slight crackling like it's got nute build-up.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 12, 2007)

I can understand your frustration! I would worry more about light and humidity than temps. Low humidity, no light, and keep exchanging the air, to expell the spent chloraphil.
To answer your question though, I would think a lower temp would take longer, as you are evaporating the moisture from the plant.
Peace MightyBuddha.



MightyBuddha said:


> Is there a temp that is too cold and will slow this process? I just pulled several nuggets that cured for a week and dried them out... still tastes like @ss and is making a slight crackling like it's got nute build-up.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Apr 12, 2007)

I have them in a large tub with probably 10x water for amount of bud. I also have a lid with 2" holes cut every every few inches. The humidity is around 40-50&#37; and the temps are low 60s. It is dark except when I check on it. Also, I have yet to see any dis-coloration of the water or 'sheen' on the surface.


----------



## porterhouse (Apr 22, 2007)

This all makes sense to me... and quite awesome for urban indoor growers with right wing neighbors... but one question for ya Vid. I also like the idea of loading the flowers with molasses. Doesn't it follow that the flavor benefits of using molasses would be lost with water curing? I know there seem to be other benefits to using molasses, but that taste seem to be a big one too.


----------



## jjwalker717 (Apr 24, 2007)

hey, this may sound like a newb question(cause i am one) but do you use this method to dry your bud straight from the plant? or do you have to dry it firstand then do this to cure it? i just need to know cause i cant afford to dry my weed normally because of the reiking smell.


----------



## peoples805 (Apr 25, 2007)

Straight from the plant as advised by videoman. follow the directions in is link and you will be fine. Real important to change water everyday. the water will smell too. after about three days.


----------



## jjwalker717 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks, ya, this year is my first year, and i cant wait to end up wit my budz


----------



## Mr_Dro (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm going to use this way if my babies make it to harvest time.

Mr. Dro


----------



## buttledge89 (Apr 30, 2007)

this actually works. i use with schwag and when you let it dry back out some of it looks like mids. it makes the weed taste alot cleaner and i feel a better high afterwards.


----------



## cannabis patient (May 13, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> WrldWidRadio911, the short answer basically is yr wrong. Go re-read the post on water curing, if you still dont understand it, get back to me. Bascally if you cured some of your weed normally and some in water, the water cured will be more potent....ounce for ounce, or joint for joint. Whatever.
> 
> 
> Oh mightyBudda, the buds go right from the plant into water, change the water daily. After the 7th day, dry normally. I hung mine to dry for about one day, after I water cured it.
> Peace


Hi there videoman20 How are you today? I have a few question for you hope you can help. When mightbudda ask you the question. Did you guys cut them and put them right into the water or let them dry out first? You said the buds go right from the plant into water, change the water daily. After the 7th day, dry normally. I hung mine to dry for about one day, after I water cured it.
Ok my question is that my bud was already dried but can i still water cure it?

Thanks


----------



## SnappleApple (May 14, 2007)

so basically, you end up with about half the weight that you would if you air dried them, correct? because you said that if you started with 10g, air dried you might end up with 2.5g, and water cured 1.5g. that means that water cooling actually cuts your final dried weight in about half, correct?


----------



## sundanz (May 15, 2007)

i had picked and pruned and put into safe.....door got closed somehow and now after a week when opened the safe and found white fungus or snow mold???? Is there a cure for this??


----------



## Zekedogg (May 15, 2007)

say word!!!


----------



## Major_Nuggz (May 20, 2007)

Im trying it as we speak..charging my camera bat so i'll post pic's later today


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 11, 2007)

Tell me you didn't just leave it for a week without changing the water... ?



sundanz said:


> i had picked and pruned and put into safe.....door got closed somehow and now after a week when opened the safe and found white fungus or snow mold???? Is there a cure for this??


----------



## zebbin (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Videoman40,
Just reading this, sounds great and understand it and it makes sense. I think I have read all the posts. Was wondering if anyone has tried this with changing the water more than once a day.

Zeb


----------



## xtrmhkr (Jun 16, 2007)

does anybody have pics of water cured buds


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 22, 2007)

hey Video I was wondering about the smell.

How about using water curing for weed that goes into ciggaretes for stealth smoking in public.

I wonder if this technique could be perfected to where I could smoke a ciggajoint in public.


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've actually heard of people using this method, so they can smoke at family get-togethers, without being caught because of the smell.
I have never tried smoking it in public myself though.
Peace



midgradeindasouth said:


> hey Video I was wondering about the smell.
> 
> How about using water curing for weed that goes into ciggaretes for stealth smoking in public.
> 
> I wonder if this technique could be perfected to where I could smoke a ciggajoint in public.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 25, 2007)

*I would be way too noid to try to spark up at a family get together.*

*Wouldnt it not smell like a cigarette either? *

*Maybe it it wont smell like bud....but if it doesnt smell like a bogey....I would question what was being smoked if it was done around me.*

*But I smoke....and would probably wanna hit it a couple times.*


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 25, 2007)

If you smoke ciggs then you can put enough tobacco in to make it smell like cigg. (very little amount/ maybe 5&#37; or so)


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 25, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> If you smoke ciggs then you can put enough tobacco in to make it smell like cigg. (very little amount/ maybe 5% or so)


*Didnt think of that....There's always a way to get something done.*


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 25, 2007)

i roll bulnts at family events, you can tell im smokin just not that its weed though.


----------



## xtrmhkr (Jun 25, 2007)

if your at a family event might as well make brownies and feed the whole family it would be the best family event ever


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 25, 2007)

FUCKING A LMAO! YOU'RE BAD XT!!



xtrmhkr said:


> if your at a family event might as well make brownies and feed the whole family it would be the best family event ever


----------



## xtrmhkr (Jun 26, 2007)

did you hear about the kid that gave pot brownies to teachers no hes in jail they were like everybody was sick and shit theres nothing wrong with those people they got the munchies


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 27, 2007)

xtrmhkr said:


> did you hear about the kid that gave pot brownies to teachers no hes in jail they were like everybody was sick and shit theres nothing wrong with those people they got the munchies


That actually happened here. kids gave pot brownies to teachers,and a couple ended up in the hospital. Yeah weed is fun but when used in this way it's no better than something like roofies. I'd have to have ANYTHING put into my system without me knowing about it.


----------



## Taipan (Jul 2, 2007)

if i were to do this method in say my closet, will my parents be able to smell it? because curing is the only thing i need to worry about now, and there is no where i can air dry.


----------



## potroast (Jul 2, 2007)

Taipan said:


> if i were to do this method in say my closet, *will my parents be able to smell it? *because curing is the only thing i need to worry about now, and there is no where i can air dry.


 (emphasis added)


Ahem.

You said the magic words.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 10, 2007)

That's what I'm sayin, especially something you dont even do right?



kieahtoka said:


> That actually happened here. kids gave pot brownies to teachers,and a couple ended up in the hospital. Yeah weed is fun but when used in this way it's no better than something like roofies. I'd hate to have ANYTHING put into my system without me knowing about it.


----------



## Taipan (Jul 10, 2007)

potroast said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Ahem.
> ...


Im 19 not every one moves out right at 18 lol


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 10, 2007)

Most of us do not condone growing in parents house.

If they have not smelt them yet you are prob straight.

Get your own place or ask permision..
It is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## green_nobody (Jul 17, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> I've actually heard of people using this method, so they can smoke at family get-togethers, without being caught because of the smell.
> I have never tried smoking it in public myself though.
> Peace


I did on my trip to amsterdam, man was that a funny feelin dude


----------



## timmay215 (Jul 31, 2007)

could you use like vodka or flavored water to make it like friuty vodka bud


----------



## Ceese (Aug 3, 2007)

Great thread. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 3, 2007)

timmay215 said:


> could you use like vodka or flavored water to make it like friuty vodka bud


THC is alcohol soluable. So if you want to leach all of the potency out of your bud and smoke useless herb that smells like rubbing alcohol, go for it!

~Ethno


----------



## joedirt420 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm very curious about the temp of the water that the bud is being cured in. Someone mentioned that while making wine, the temps are adjusted for flavor. What about curing in ice chilled water. It may take an extra day or two because the chlorophyll wont evaporate as fast but maybe it would help to protect the taste/smell. Or maybe some combination of ice water for 3 days and room temp water for 4 days. 

I really like the idea of a smoother smoke with less chlorophyll and other toxins but i truly love the taste/smell of good herb. I would love to be able to retain that while still extracting chloro/nutes/salts. 

If anyone is planning on water curing and wants to experiment, maybe try the Iced Water Curing Method that i just coined.

Great post Vidman, I'm interested to see more experimentation.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 5, 2007)

i am on my first grow,,for myself,,i think i will try this,,as I have never done either methods,,,higher potency sounds appealing to me,did I miss something reading,,what kinda water,,tap water?? I am gonna do this,,sounds cool

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## MORD (Aug 5, 2007)

why are you,,typing everything,,,,like this?


----------



## MORD (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh and the answers to 99% of your questions can be found fight here on rollitup in the growfaq section (including how to prepare tap water for growing).


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 5, 2007)

MORD said:


> Oh and the answers to 99% of your questions can be found fight here on rollitup in the growfaq section (including how to prepare tap water for growing).


You might want to check the post, which is the same info in the FAQ, before you jump in,He's asking about curing, not growing in tap water.
I don't think he mentions what type of water he used for the cure, if so, I missed it too


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, and you shouldn't make fun of folks that stutter


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2007)

I see where a dehydrator is a recommended method to drying. Just out of curiosity, how hot does one of those get? I thought of a possible alternative but I need to know how hot it gets before I attempt my idea. I will post my idea if temps are resonable. I just dont want anyone to try it and destroy a perfectly good harvest.


----------



## potroast (Aug 6, 2007)

I would say that dehydrators are not good for your smoke, although I've never used one. The entire act of curing is to slow down the drying time, so that other things happen that are desireable to our finished product. For the same reasons, using any heat during drying is counterintuitive.

(I don't know what that means, but it sure sounds cool, doesn't it?) 

HTH


----------



## green_nobody (Aug 13, 2007)

potroast said:


> I would say that dehydrators are not good for your smoke, although I've never used one. The entire act of curing is to slow down the drying time, so that other things happen that are desireable to our finished product. For the same reasons, using any heat during drying is counterintuitive.
> 
> (I don't know what that means, but it sure sounds cool, doesn't it?)
> 
> HTH


hey, this is about water-fermentation dude, if you won't use a dehydrator the mold will eat your buds with this method of curing! sure, for normal air curing it is the wrong tool, but for water-curing it is a fine tool to have.


----------



## Pool (Aug 13, 2007)

Have water cured quite a bit over the years... am currently water curing what I believe to be just over/under a half OZ.

So far I have not used a dehydrator, and have not had mold issues yet.

I just place my buds on paper towels for a half hour or so, then hang them to dry just like my other buds. The buds dry out real quick though, one day tops.


----------



## Harlesjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

i want to cut my plant from the bottom of the main stock and dry it for a few days to run everything out threw the buds. can i still do this water drying method after i do that?


----------



## 5015466 (Aug 18, 2007)

purplegorillas said:


> However i disagree with your potency argument as your logic is flawed, ... but the potency does not actually increase when water dried


I agree with this. And if you use too much heat (eg. homemade dehydrator) you may actually lose some potency.


----------



## Harlesjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

this post isn't to clear in intrusction.. what kind of jar or whatever should i use metel? glass? and does the water have to be a little warm? and i read a few other places you use cold water? so what should i do?


----------



## kieahtoka (Aug 18, 2007)

dude, you won't get a reply videoman was banned for some reason.


----------



## Harlesjohn (Aug 19, 2007)

that was proly just a cover up hes is some where on here lurking


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 21, 2007)

actually he was right. water curing would in fact increase potency but also decreases weight.
by removing the extra chemicals such as chlrophyl and all that gay shit you lose weight. but thc is insoluable so you still have the same amount of thc, just less bud. the ratio or thc to bud is increased with means the little bit of bud you have left has more thc than if there was alot of bud. 
If your having trouble understanding that then pour some salt in a cup of water. now evaporate some water and what you have left is less water with the same amount of salt. The salinity(in our case potency) of the water is in fact greater. much as our weed will have a higher potency of thc. No thc is gained this way just the weed tht is left will be more potent. If you dont enjoy smoking so much this would be better being that you wont need to smoke as much weed to get as high. If you are lookin to sell then this would be counterproductive as you will lose a lot of weight this way.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Dec 4, 2007)

Some people on here just dont seem to get it, the water cured buds potency DOES increase when its COMPARED to air cured bud. It DOES NOT increase when you just look at how much THC it had before. The bud will have more THC per sqaure foot but not more. But having more THC per square foot does mean the potency has increased. If you take a water cured nug and an air cured nug, the water cured nug will have more THC. therefore, its more potent. Like the person who TRIED to use the pie analogy said. 50% apple 50% cherry. Take a slice of cherry out and you have 70% apple, 30% cherry. Compare that pie with an air cured pie that is still 50/50. One slice of the water cured will have more apple than one slice of the air cured. Basically, over all potency stays the same, the sample sizes potency increases. Theres just confusion between the two between a lot of people. Both are right in their own way.


----------



## mr j2 (Dec 4, 2007)

i agree about water curing increasing potency but I think the 50% is false. You would have to factor in losing thc in the water ( i know thc is not soluble but the resin and thc can come off of the plant when you move the buds around in the water). If you read the article closely it says in it that some resin and thc will be lost this way. But i will try this method out with some of next years harvest 

Also, could you put things in the water to add some flavor to the weed? For example, if you put fresh orange peels in the water each day, or some orange juice or something, wouldn't the buds have a slight orange taste/smell? Just an idea


----------



## dak1b (May 7, 2008)

how much weight r we talkin bout losing here using the water curing method? wat percent???


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2008)

videoman40 said:


> Hey Pauliojr, I wouldnt want to cure all my weed this way either, surely not the 1st time. However, I do want to cure a little bit of it this way for several reasons,
> 1-purely as an experiment to see how well it works.
> 2-I can smoke the fruits of my labor in only 7 days as opposed to a month.
> 3- as a purely health concern, and after seeing the ash that it produced, it has to be much better for you than traditionally cured bud.
> ...


and what kind of containers work best? etc. Could u maybe break it down for me. I mean I've read methods, but hearing from experience is always much better
thanks


----------



## GrowItGreen (May 19, 2008)

dirtyal1223 said:


> Some people on here just dont seem to get it, the water cured buds potency DOES increase when its COMPARED to air cured bud. It DOES NOT increase when you just look at how much THC it had before. The bud will have more THC per sqaure foot but not more. But having more THC per square foot does mean the potency has increased. If you take a water cured nug and an air cured nug, the water cured nug will have more THC. therefore, its more potent. Like the person who TRIED to use the pie analogy said. 50% apple 50% cherry. Take a slice of cherry out and you have 70% apple, 30% cherry. Compare that pie with an air cured pie that is still 50/50. One slice of the water cured will have more apple than one slice of the air cured. Basically, over all potency stays the same, the sample sizes potency increases. Theres just confusion between the two between a lot of people. Both are right in their own way.


That was the most confusing statement I have every read. One I have never heard anyone use square feet as a measurement of bud, as it is not possible to measure dried bud in square feet, maybe cubic feet if you were a huge drug lord. But more to my point the increase in "potency" is in the weight difference nothing else. Due to the fact that with water curing you loose more of your starting weight than with air curing you end up with the same amount of thc and less weight so "more potent" for the weight thats all.


----------



## EMDrummer (May 19, 2008)

THC level to plant material, that is your potency ratio. So, if either the THC level goes up, or the plant material goes down, potency increases. 

Example. If you and your friend had the same tolerance to weed, and had 2 of the exact same bowls, and you fill yours with water cured grass, and they fill theirs with air cured grass, and you both smoke it til it's completely cashed, then you would be higher than your friend.

I hope this will get rid of all the confusion over that.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 28, 2009)

hey vidoe can you post that vid agian i never got to see it?


----------



## Tree1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I read through some of this thread. It really has some intersting info. I may have to give this method a try.


----------



## peach (Mar 1, 2009)

Good thread. 

Although, I'm not sure about a few details.

For example, chlorophyll is quite a big molecule. I've been having trouble getting information on it, but it seems to melt at around 100C+, which would suggest it has a boiling point higher than water (it also seems to decompose on boiling). That makes me think it's not actually evaporating off.

Also, there are numerous suggestions from chemical data sheets that it is not particularly water soluble. Different forms of it it exist in the plant but, if you boil green vegetables, the water does not turn particularly green.

I would like to suggest a different way in which the water cure is producing lower dry weights. Perhaps the water is washing out salts and sugars?

Remember what happens when you leave a container of salt somewhere damp, it tends to clump up as water from air is absorbed into it. 

The same thing could be true for buds. After harvesting, they may contain salts and other osmotic pressure regulators.

Going straight to air drying leaves these behind in the bud and so it's more likely they'll hold onto some more of their water.

By flushing them for a week with clean water each day, you may be leaching all of these out the bud, so when you get round to drying the water leaves more thoroughly.


----------



## Mexicansheep (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I tried the water cure on a very small bud to see what it was like and it was wellllll worth it. We are having a stint of bad, sprayed smoke at the moment and i noticed the water cure cleaned it right up and gave a low grade smoke some real poke!

will be water curing an oz right away

also the weight loss was nothing to complain about, less smoke in my joint for each smoke and it actually evened out but with better results. Thanks for posting the instructions


----------



## biscuit11 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok just say i water cured. So i lost a bit a weight, can i moisten my buds back up after and have the same dank taste and get my weight back? Just a thought im wondering about.


----------



## MORD (Aug 1, 2010)

peach said:


> Also, there are numerous suggestions from chemical data sheets that it is not particularly water soluble. Different forms of it it exist in the plant but, if you boil green vegetables, the water does not turn particularly green.
> 
> I would like to suggest a different way in which the water cure is producing lower dry weights. Perhaps the water is washing out salts and sugars?


Well, I know if you boil/simmer fan leaves when they're still wet the water turns green for sure...
Good idea about the sugar being washed out...


----------



## citystars1117 (Aug 1, 2010)

The video or picture....whatever that is, isn't working on my computer for some reason? any way you could repost it, or post the main link?


----------



## Seek3r (Dec 3, 2010)

I just put a 1/4 of JackFlash in to water cure, I hope this shizz is worth it!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 5, 2010)

Seek3r said:


> I just put a 1/4 of JackFlash in to water cure, I hope this shizz is worth it!


give us an update,,I am interested as well


----------



## Swag-a-delicz (Jan 24, 2011)

kieahtoka said:


> dude, you won't get a reply videoman was banned for some reason.


 Don't know where you got he was banned, but looking at his profile, it says he was active last on May of 2010. So the post after you, saying it is a cover up, lol, is kind of true, in the fact that he is still lurking from time to time. My best guess is he has just simply abandoned this thread and anyone with "new" questions. That "new" does not pertain to questions you "think" are new. It has been 16 pages spanning 3 years and the same quaked out questions are still asked. So let me answer one that ever loves to ask and was answered a few years ago or a few pages back as some may look at it. 

Q: What kind of water do you use?
A: Tap water was used in the initial trial.

on another note, he also stated that he let it dry a day or so longer to eliminate that "homegrown" smell. 

In short, READ the damn thread without skipping anything, well with exception for the little disagreement about the potency. That argument shouldn't have lasted that long, IMO.


----------



## UltramegaMJ (May 10, 2011)

You start dating a pretty, but rotund woman (harvest.) She weighs about 300 lbs. because she couldn't find a male suitor (sinsemilla), and resorted to eating too much to maker herself feel better (trichome production). She has a great personality (THC content) but she has horrible self-worth, and has a hard time keeping up in the sack (nitrogen and chlorophyll.)

You being the gentleman that you are support her, and help her plan a healthy diet (water), and convince her to cut out all the excess sugar and fat she has been eating. That's only half of it. She needs to start exercising to clear her body of all the toxins she has been stockpiling (change the water everyday.) So every day you work out with her, and her body starts to break down all the stored up fat. Getting all the crap out of her system makes her feel great (smooth smoke) and her skin has a healthy, pink glow to it (lighter, less colorful buds.) After about a year (1 week) she is down to a weight that makes her feel great about herself (practically cured cannabis.)

Unfortunately, this process takes a toll on you. You notice all your friends checking her out. So, you cut her up into pieces and store her in jars in the basement. Overtime, you grind parts of her up and ingest it. You twisted bastard!


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2011)

Feed me
click on the link..

that's what you get.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 22, 2011)

If it don't stink and taste good then i don't want it, i don't mind smoking brown weed BUT it's got to stink to high heaven and taste good so water curing is just not for me


----------

